# Vandelproof LED uplight



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Basically this, but vandels keep busting it up


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mount a camera and catch the dude that's busting up the lights.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Mount a camera and catch the dude that's busting up the lights.


I already mentioned that. I think long term solution would be set a pole with full cutoff lights im thinking


----------

